# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Новейшее оружие самообороны

## vova230

Новейшее оружие самообороны - "Кирпич керамический" (средство индивидуальной и/или коллективной защиты).
Его эффективность проверена временем и многими поколениями пользователей.
Итак, в чем же преимущества "кирпича керамического" перед другими средствами самообороны?

- Кирпич дешев;
- Кирпич доступен;
- Кирпич прочен и износостоек.
- Hа киpпич не нужно разрешение МВД;
- Кирпич нe регистpируется металлодетекторами;
- Для хранения кирпича не нужно специальных условий и сейфов с сигнализацией;
- С кирпича сложнее снять отпечатки пальцев;
- Эспорт/импорт кирпича не является криминальным и не преследуется ОБОПом;
- Кирпич не запрещается пересылать почтой России!;
- Кирпич не нуждается в апгрейде;
- К кирпичу не нужны ни пульки, ни баллоны, ни патроны, ни батарейки;
- Кирпич не травит газ;
- Кирпич может быть применён в замкнутом пространстве;
- С кирпичом можно находиться в общественных местах без "палева";
- Кирпич не только выглядит как настоящий, но и является таковым;
- Kирпич всегда выглядит внушительно;
- У кирпича очень хорошее останавливающее действие;
- Кирпичом не обязательно попадать точно в глаз, горло или колено;
- Кирпич, привязанный к веревке, становится оружием массового поражения;
- Вы не можете надышаться кирпичом при его применении;
- Кирпич бесшумен;
- Кирпич имеет неограниченный боезапас;
- Кирпич не нуждается в обслуживании и не ломается;
- Кирпич никогда не дает осечек;
- Применение кирпича возможно без всякого обучения и чтения нудных инструкций;
- К кирпичу не придерутся ППСники. Даже если Вы будете нести его в руке;
- Ваш ребенок не застрелит друга, если вы случайно оставите кирпич на столе;
- При виде кирпича у вас никогда не возникнут мысли о суициде;
- Если кирпич разломить, то достаточно и половины дозы;
- Кирпичом удобно открывать пиво без сдвигания затворной рамы;
- Из двух десятков кирпичей можно сделать бронежилет;
- Hа кирпиче можно сидеть;
- Кирпичом можно глушить рыбу или охотиться на мелкую дичь;
- Hа двух кирпичах можно жарить шашлыки;
- Из трех кирпичей получается отличная ловушка для грузинской мыши;
- Выдолбленный кирпич - отличный тайник для денег и документов;
- Кирпич можно использовать для ремонта машины;
- Из кирпича, обмотанного нихромом, получается хорошая печка/плитка;
- Если кирпич несколько суток выдержать в керосине и высушить, то при поджигании на нём можно готовить;
- Кирпичом можно подпереть дверь/ворота;
- Кирпичом можно чертить как мелом;
- Кирпич имеет цвет армии СССР, что делает его патриотическим!
- Кирпичом можно замуровать злоумышленника в чем-либо;
- Кирпич является отличным противовесом;
- Под лежачим на земле кирпичом можно найти дождевых червей для рыбалки;
- Кирпич является отличным помощником для изучения законов Архимеда;
- Из кирпича можно сварить кашу не хуже, чем из топора!;
- Если кирпич интегрировать в белую огружность, то автотранспорту въезд будет запрещён;
- Кирпичом можно подточить ножи, секиры...;
- Взяв в руку хороший кирпич - почувствуйте себя владельцем элитной недвижимости!
- Кирпич обладает уникальной способностью к выведению и удалению вредных веществ;
- Кирпич можно использовать как средство общей анестезии;
- Декоративным кирпичом можно украсить квартиру;
- Кирпич - элемент интегрированной системы безопасности!
- Если Вы решитесь завести новогоднюю крысу-2008, то кирпич - отличный компромисс мебели, обуви и проводам!
- Кирпич выполнен из натурального природного материала (глина) и не содержит генетически-модифицированных и других опасных для здоровья и/или жизни компонентов и добавок!
- Индивидуальная предпродажная подготовка каждого кирпича специалистом Secur.Su
- Высокая морозоустойчивость (особенно важно для северного климата);
- Кирпич устойчив к высоким температурам;
- Кирпич - хороший звукоизолятор;
- Поразительная устойчивость почти ко всем климатическим условиям и воздейдствию окружающей среды, что позволяет сохранять надёжность и привлекательный внешний вид;
- Низкое влагопоглощение (менее 14 %, а для клинкерного кирпича этот показатель может достигать 3 ;
- Высокая прочность (25 Мпа и выше);
- Высокая плотность (1950 кг/м.куб., до 2000 кг/м.куб. при ручной формовке);
- Различная фактура и цветовая гамма. Возможность имитации старинного кирпича, варианты ретро и авангард для особых ценителей;
- Отвечает самым высоким экологическим требованиям и международным стандартам ISO 9001—2000, ISO 14001—1996
Отечественные стандарты ГOСТ 6316—74, ГOСТ 7484—78, ГОСТ 530—95, ГОСТ566—73.

----------


## SDS

Надо ж, столько лет на стройке, а всё считал, что это всего лишь удобный стеновой материал.
Век живи - век учись.

----------

